# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbeycan Araplar Dönemi

## ceydaaa

dd.jpgAzerbaycan tarihinde 7.yüzyıl ortalarından itibaren yeni bir unsur rol oynamaya başladı: Araplar. Azerbaycan 642 yılında Arapların işgaline uğramış ve Halife Osman döneminde Araplar Azerbaycan'a tamamen hakim olmuşlardır. Arapların Azerbaycan'da hakimiyeti sağlama süreçleri kanlı olmuştur. Hazarlar ile Araplar arasında yaşanan çatışmaların yanı sıra özellikle Bezz bölgesinde Babek önderliğindeki Hurremiler, Araplara karşı uzun yıllar mücadele etmişlerdir. Araplar gerek Emeviler gerek Abbasiler döneminde Azerbaycan'ı tamamen ele geçirmiş ve bölge valileri ile yönetmişlerdir. Azerbaycan'ın, Arapların hakimiyet yıllarında merkezi Merağa şehridir. Arap hakimiyeti ile birlikte Azerbaycan'da artık İslâmiyet'in kabul edilmeğe başladığı görülmektedir. Arapların, Azerbaycan'daki hakimiyeti Abbasiler hilafetinin zayıflama süreciyle birlikte sarsılır ve bölgesel hükümranlıklar kurulur. Onların en önemlileri 9.y.y sonları ile 10.y.y. başlarında kurulup varlıklarını devam ettiren Saciler, Şeddadiler, Salariler, Revvadiler gibi devletlerdir.

----------

